# Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Ich finde die Bemühungen unserer Boardis, etwas in Sachen Fusion zu  unternehmen sind es wert, hier gesondert aufgeführt zu werden. Ich werd  die entsprechenden Beiträge nachher hier rüberkopieren.

Sollte ich was vergessen haben, bitte Info.

Und bitte, keine abschweifenden Diskussionen. Nur Meldungen und Fragen oder Kommentare dazu.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Wie gewünscht hier nun der Satzungsentwurf

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/SatzungsentwurfDAV_VDSF.pdf


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Danke Thomas, das sind auch die Möglichkeiten, welche mir spontan so einfallen. Ich werde dies auch versuchen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass die Masse sich grundsätzlich nur für's angeln interessiert, die "lästige" Vereinspolitik den wenigen Funktionären überlässt, Nach dem Motto "Die machen das schon". Aufgewacht wird erst, wenn man die bitteren Konsequenzen spürt. Aber auch diese Haltung wurde ja hier schon genug angesorochen.
Ich werde nachher auf dem Heimweg gleich mal bei meinem gutfrequentierten Angelhändler reinschauen und vorsprechen.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Bleib mir auch nur aus Protest der Austritt aus dem DAV, in dem ich mich bisher gut aufgehoben und vertreten  fühlte?



Bis 20.12. hast du Zeit deine Einwände an den Bundesverband zu senden.
Nutze auch du die Möglichkeit.
Das Postfach muß überquellen.

*Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV)*
Weißenseer Weg 110
10369 Berlin
Telefon: (030) 97 10 43 79
Telefax: (030) 97 10 43 89
E-Mail: info@anglerverband.com

Austritt bringt nichts, das ist genauso schlecht wie alles über sich ergehen zu lassen.

Gruß
René


----------



## hans albers (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

moin,

da ich keine lust habe in zukunft 200 ,- eruo
für ne karte mit nachtangelverbot an kanal x
und weitere 100 ,- euro für die ostseekarte oder see x zb.
zu latzen...
(denn das wird kommen, wenn so fusioniert wird)

werde ich ich mich auch mal informieren bei meinem
(kleinen) verein/angelladen zwecks gemeinsamer aktionen..

mhh.. 
warum müssen so tolle eigenschaften wie die gewässer fonds
zb. hier in berlin/brandenburg geopfert werden..?

wozu überhaupt ne fusion.. was bringt das?


----------



## Enigma (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hi,

hab mal gleich bei meinem DAV in Berlin angerufen. Und meinte das es eine Frechheit wäre, über meinen Kopf als Mitglied zu überscheiden. Sie hat mich gleich abgwimmelt und mir diese Nummer gegeben.

Landesverband Berlin: 030/4271728

Da den gleichen spruch abgelassen, das es nicht rechtens wäre. Er meinte:* Kommen sie zu mir ins Büro und ich erzähle ihnen was zu der Sache*

Muss eh für Sachsen/Anhalt ne Zusatz Dav kaufen; dann höre ich mir mal an, was er zusagen/bzw nicht zusagen hat.

Kann nicht jemand eine Low Budget Page machen, wo wir alle unterschreiben? Hab mal gehört, wenn 40% gegen eine Fusion sind. Findet diese nicht statt.

Enigma


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So der Anfang ist gemacht.
Ich war gerade bei meinem Dealer und habe das Thema mal angesprochen. Zuerst winkte man bei dem Thema Fusion/Zusammenschluss ermüdet ab. Das sei doch alles gottseidank vom Tisch. Doch als ich die ausgedruckten Pampflete aus dem Rucksack zog, habe ich in ein Wespennest gestochen. Nur so kann es gehen. Die Leute schnellstmöglich aufwecken und einen Sturmlauf entfachen.
Heute Abend telefoniere ich noch mit meinem Vorsitzenden und tue auch dort meinen Unmut kund. Aber davon verspreche ich mir nicht so viel. Was bei den Häuptlingen von oben über den Tisch geht, wird meist wohlwollend abgenickt. Aber nicht mit uns. Nur so kann es gehen. Protest von der Basis. Ja mächtiger, je besser.


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

so ne Mail ist raus an den DAV, meinen neuen Verein werde ich auch mal kontaktieren. Bin gespannt wie die Auswirkungen in Thüringen ausfallen werden (auch wenn ich dem Verein gekündigt habe)- zum fischen bin ich oft genug dort. kann ich mit sparen schonmal anfangen... ich weiß nicht wirklich wie das ganze ausgehen wird, aber ich hoffe, dass sich die erfahrungen aus dem VDSF_ Verein nicht wiederholen. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass dieser sich nicht voll und ganz den Geboten des VDSF hingegeben hat.


----------



## prinz1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

gruß an alle gegner der "fusion".
habe heute wasser-ralf im angelladen bei seiner präsentation getroffen. anschließend mit den beiden verkäufern auch noch ne kurzdiskussion geführt zum thema.
ich habe ja gestern abend schon mal schnell reinlesen können hier.
war ich gott sei dank ja schon mal vor informiert.
also so wie ich das sehe, sehe ich schwarz.
da wird ungefragt über "unser" schicksal entschieden. und das zu konditionen die gar nicht gehen. verraten und verkauft von unserem verband, dem DAV!!!! ich faß es nicht.

wasser-ralf: schönen dank für die info an vf!
das wird hoffentlich ne menge leute wach machen.
ich werd mal ne mail an meinen kav schreiben. notfalls auch telefonieren.
meinen unmut und widerwillen zum ausdruck geben.
so nicht!
und wenn doch, so wie in deutschland ja leider gewöhnlich, dann in zukunft ohne mich und einige andere auch!
gute nacht deutschland und deine angler!
amen

der prinz


----------



## LachsW (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

unabhängig eurer laufenden gesprächsrunde. sorry dafür

werd ich morgen noch eine zusammenarbeit unseres Vereines, "Sägefisch e.V.", mit den Muldenfischern anregen.

da muss sich widerstand organisieren. 

dank an die tausenden informationen un die paar informanten 


blauzahn... Gibs da schon  ne zusammenarbeit... würd da gern mehr eintauchen in die materie... pn wär ne möglichkeit.

Lachs


----------



## LachsW (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

" Erste Reaktionen – vor allem aus den Kreisen von DAV-Mitgliedern – sind ablehnend.  " - muss also nich jeder sein persönliches Leid erfahren wenn sich nur die richtigen leute zum richtigen zeitpunkt formieren. dann macht das sinn. 
und ich muss mich nich mit solchen hornochsen, verzeiht, auseinandersetzen, die den bockmist verzapfen wollen...

rational einfach nicht erklärbar, was in den hirnen beteiligter personen vorgeht...

guts nächtle soweit


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo @,

zumneuesten Stand meiner Bemühungen möchte ich kurz berichten. Ich musste feststellen, dass bei uns sowol weder die Vereinsvorstände, noch der Kreisverband über den neuesten Stand der Dinge informiert sind. Überall auf Nachfrage die selbe Reaktion. Fusion???- die ist doch bis 2015 vom Tisch. So zumindest deren Auskunft.

Ich habe soebend fogende E-Mail an den Dachverband des DAV gesand:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

kürzlich erfuhr ich von dem offenen Brief vom 13.09.20011 unseres Präsidenten Herrn G. Markstein, sowie über den Innhalt eines auf dem Treffen von Mitgliedsverbänden und Vorstandsmitgliedern am 1.September 2011 im Dresden ausgehandelten Entwurfs eines Verschmelzungsvertrages, sowie eines Satzungsentwurfs, Im Anhang meiner Mail ersichtlich.
Ich bitte Sie, den Inhalt der Dokumente zu bestätigen. 
Ausdrücklich möchte ich hiermit darauf hinweisen, dass dem Präsidium von den Mitgliedern des DAV ein Mandat zu Verhandlungen über eine Fusion mit dem VDSF, unter Berücksichtigung der Interessen aller Mitglieder des DAV, erteilt wurde. Dieses Mandat beinhaltet jedoch nicht einen Beitritt/Übernahme zum/durch den VDSF.
Hiermit äußere ich meine entschiedene Ablehnung zu dem geplanten Vorhaben.
Ich fordere Sie auf, alle Mitglieder umfassend darüber zu informieren und aufzuklären, sowie den Zeitrahmen dazu realistisch auszuweiten, um eine sachliche Diskussion und Abstimmung der Pläne durch alle Mitglieder zu ermöglichen. Auf  Nachfrage musste ich leider feststellen, dass mein Vereisvorsitzender, sowie der Kreisvorstand noch nicht über das Vorhaben informiert sind.
Ich möchte an das Versprechen unseres Präsidenten Günter Markstein an seine Mitglieder erinnern, dass eine Fusion ohne die Festschreibung angelpolitischer Grundsätze nicht stattfinden würde. Das jetzt vorliegende Ergebnis ist ein handfester Bruch dieses Versprechens. Sollte der Beitritt in der Form statt finden, stellt dies einen Verrat an den Interessen der Mitglieder unseres Verbandes dar.
Ich verbleibe in der Hoffnung auf eine baldige Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ralf Frenzel
Ordentliches Mitglied des LAV Brandenburg

Mal sehen, obe eine Antwort erfolgt und wenn ja, wie sie ausfällt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Thomas9904

Könntet ihr redaktionsintern mal an einer Vorlage für ein Musterschreiben arbeiten, die dann veröffentlicht werden kann, damit man sie nur noch ausdrucken und unterschreiben braucht?

auch entsprechende adressaten (landesverbände / Bundesverbände) wären nicht schlecht.

Ich bin grad dabei unter fusion-nein-danke.de (grad angelemeldet also noch nichts greifbares - kommt aber die Tage dann zeitnah) eine Webseite zu erstellen, wo solche sachen dann gebündelt angeboten werden können/sollen.

Auch ein sachlicher Einleitungstext wäre nett - ich habs mit dem Formulieren nicht so *sorry*

danke euch 

@Blauzahn

darf ich mir die dokumente bei euch downloaden und bei mir dann ebenfalls online stellen?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bis die Webseite fertig ist, kann man auf facebook sein Statement hinterlassen: http://www.facebook.com/fusionneindanke

@Toxe

Dein Einverständis vorraussetzend, habe ich mich mal an deinem Banner bedient


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So! Seite steht. Ich bitte um Änderungswünsche beim Starttext - ich bin da nicht so der Held beim Formulieren.

@Thomas

Darf ich mich an den Leitlinien usw. von euch bedienen? ich würde die gern dort auch veröffentlichen.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns ohnehin absprechen, was veröffentlicht werden soll(te). Eine Linksammlung (du zauberst ja immer passende Links aus dem Hut - also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du irgendwo eine liste rumfliegen hast) wäre nicht schlecht.

Danke dir


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> So! Seite steht.



Da ich schon die ersten Anfragen via PN hatte: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de

...

Ich hoffe, die steht jetzt auch in meiner Sig ...


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der Widerstand kann hier nun organisiert und besprochen werden.
Die IG ist moderiert um zu verhindern, das mitgelesen wird... #h


----------



## flor61 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hier der Link des DAV, über den Ihr dem DAV Eure Meinung zu dem Sachverhalt mitteilen könnt. Das wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang, um unserem Vorstand mitzuteilen, was wir Mitglieder von unserem Vorstand und deren Zielen halten.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=5

Petri

PS: Vieleicht läßt sich ja eine Abstimmung mit diesem Link hier organisieren, damit wir den Überblick haben, wieviel emails von hier aus an den DAV gingen. Der muß dann natürlich auch ordentlich gepuscht werden und dem board müssen wir auch dankbar sein, daß wir diese Plattform hier nutzen dürfen, hoffe ich jedenfalls weiterhin.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Unter http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente sind jetzt Anschreiben an die jeweiligen DAV-Landesverbände online.

Änderungswünsche sind gern willkommen.


----------



## plötze (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

vielen dank für die zahlreichen informationen und euer engagement!

ich bin vositzender einen angelvereins in eberswalde und habe mir eben das anschreiben an den lavb ausgedruckt. dieses werde ich von meinen mitgliedern unterschreiben lassen und auch an befreundete vereine weiterleiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Unter http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente sind jetzt Anschreiben an die jeweiligen DAV-Landesverbände online.
> 
> Änderungswünsche sind gern willkommen.



Sehr interessante Seite Wolkenkrieger.:m Ich habe mir gleich das passende Schreiben ausgedruckt und werde es dann so schnell wie möglich abschicken.

@ flor61,
die Seite vom DAV ist z.Z. down. Das die so schnell ihre Zelte abbrechen hätte ich nun nicht gedacht.|rolleyes


----------



## Badra (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich werde das "Protestschreiben" schon mal weitestgehend verteilen.

Zumindest an meine Mitglieder, mit der Bitte dieses gleich los zu  schicken. hatte zuerst darüber nachgedacht das mit Unterschriftensammlung bei den Mitgliedern zu machen aber es ist wohl besser wenn es eine großen Haufen Post beim Landesverband gibt.
#4#4#4#4#4
Uwe


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich war mal so frei ... http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/diskussionsgrundlagen

Antworten erwarte ich keine aber interessieren täten die mich schon.


----------



## mephy87 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So jetzt habe ich mir auch mal die Zeit genommen und Briefe geschrieben um meinen Unmut zu äußern unter Vorlage euer Formulierungen. Ich habe jetzt den LV Sächsischer Angler e.V., den DAV e.V., den LAV Brandenburg e.V. sowie die zwei Vereine in denen ich Mitglied bin angeschrieben.

Ich hoffe dass ein Großteil der Anglerschaft genauso handelt und Zweifel äußert und die Herren die was zu sagen haben nicht die Augen verschließen.

Vielen Dank für die von euch gemachte Mühe ohne die ich nie auf diese Problematik aufmerksam geworden wäre.

Grüße


----------



## Badra (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habe heute Schreiben an LAV Sachsen - Anhalt und DAV verschickt sowie an die Kreisverbände in Sachsen Anhalt soweit E- Mail Adresen vorliegen,

Auch das ist ein großes Problem - Man verkennt in den Führungsebenen von Vereinen bis hin zu den Bundesverbänden die Kraft des WWW. 
Schaut man sich die deutschen Landschaften an finden wir kein deutsches Unternehmen welches in dieser Richtung auch nur Ansatzweise mithalten kann. 

Unsere Funktionäre denken nicht daran , dass sich Jungangler und andere heute mehr über das Internet unterhalten als am Stammtisch um die Ecke so wie sie das noch kennen. wer sich der modernen Welt verschließt wird in ihr untergehen. 

Nehmt die Berliner Wahl, was die Piraten da geschafft haben ignoriert und verlacht von den Etablierten, jetzt haben sie Angst auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben.


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas, meine Bemerkung von vorhin, unsere lieben Sachsen betreffend,  sollte ironisch interpretiert werden.

Ich habe selten ein solch vor schleim triefendes Dokument gelesen, ist aber für die "Alten Kämpen" gut gemacht. 

Immerhin einer der wenigen Verbände wo sich überhaupt was tut.

Am Donnerstag den 15.09 versprach mir mein Präsident die Zusendung von Infomaterial. 

jetzt 19:15 - habe ich nix und die Zeit läuft und läuft und..-.

Im Übrigen Sachsen - Anhalt bezeichnet sich als "Land der Frühaufsteher" (geht aber erst Mittag los).#d#d#d

Für unseren Verein werde ich schon zum 08.10.mal eine Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberufen

Uwe


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich war gerade bei meinem KAV-Vorstand.
Meine ausgedruckten Dokumente, sprich offener Brief vom DAV vom 13.09.2011, Entwurf Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzungsentwurf wurden ablehnend nicht angenommen. Es gibt schon so viel Entwürfe, daß wir es ablehnen, überhaupt noch einen Anzunehmen und darüber zu diskutieren. Erst wenn wir offizielle Dokumente zur Diskussion bekommen, werden wir diese ernst nehmen. Und der LAVB ist so organisiert, daß ohne Zustimmung der Kreise eh nichts läuft.
So, jetzt verstehe ich unsere Aufregung nicht. Es läuft doch alles demokratisch und nichts gegen uns Angler. Also ich werde mich nach der heutigen Unterhaltung wieder ruhig in meinen Angelstuhl zurücklehnen.
|kopfkrat Oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst, nicht begriffen oder bin ich zu dumm oder Wendegeschädigt, so daß ich überall nur Böses vermute?

Petri


----------



## Badra (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es tut sich was im Land der Frühaufsteher.
Nach dem ich eine Pressemitteilung an verschiedene Medien geschickt habe, meldete sich eben das Regionale Fernsehen mit einer Einladung zu einer Diskussionsrunde am 29.09. :vik:. Mal sehen ob wir das so gebügelt bekommen!!

Hier hatte man von einer Fusion und ähnliches noch nichts gehört obwohl "Punktum" in meheren Presseräten vertreten ist. wenngleich nur ein kleiner Teil von Sachsen Anhalt das programm empfangen kann (hauptsächlich der Landkreis Mansfeld - Südharz") so ist der Anfang gemacht, man wird aufmerksam. 

Nun gilt es sachlich die Situation zu erklären und da muss ich schon sagen, die letztenBeiträge erinnern mich in Teilen an Kindergartenkleine Gruppe. 

Anstatt hier gegeneinander einzudreschen wäre es m. E. wichtiger Konzepte zu entwickeln, warum z. B. nicht den geist von Ulm wiederbeleben.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um gemeinsam tätig zu werden.

Die Vereine, einzelne Funktionäre aber auch der normale Angler hat z. B. die Möglichkeit sich an die Presse zu wenden (auch als Leserbrief) denn die Printmedien wissen bekanntlich garnicht um was es bei unseren Diskussionen hier geht, nutzt die Amtsblätter zur Information, macht Aushänge alles Möglickeiten, die Niemanden auch nur 1 € kosten.

Informationen leben vom Augenblick, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als die Zeitung von gestern hat mal irgendwer gesagt.


----------



## locotus (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Hallo ist da noch jemand oder ist nur Thomas und Lukku an Bord ?
> 
> Ich möchte mich mit jemanden über meinen Erfolg freuen, das ich eine Plattform erreichen konnte die von ca. 5.000 - 7.000 Menschen gesehen wird. Ob Angler oder nicht aber es wird eine Diskussion in Gang gebracht. Dabei kann ich für meine Mitglieder und die Freunde aus dem KAV die Dinge darstellen wie wir sie sehen.
> 
> So und nun seid ihr dran.


 
Hier sind auch noch andere "Frühaufsteher". Hab gerade heute morgen eine Mail an den LAV S-A geschickt mit ein paar Fragen zum Thema Fusion. Mal sehen ob und wenn ja was da kommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*

So, habe fertig kopiert. Die Beiträge sind im anderen Thema natürlich erhalten geblieben.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

da ich nicht nur meckern kann....

ich habe nun mal meinen landesverband westfalen u. lippe mit der bitte um stellungnahme bezüglich mangelnder information zur fusion angeschrieben.
auf deren website wird die fusion auch nicht erwähnt.

auch habe ich um stelllungnahme zur angeblich einzigen legitimation des angelns gebeten. mit hinweis auf die problematik bezüglich PCB- skandal in dortmund.

und andere kleinigkeiten angesprochen.

bin gespannt was zurück kommt bzw. ob was zurück kommt.


----------



## locotus (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*

Bei uns in der Ortsgruppe wird im Oktober eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung stattfinden. Der Grund dafür ist zwar ein anderer, wir brauchen einen neuen Vorsitzenden und nein ich werd es nicht machen, da ich schon die Finanzen unter mir hab,aber ich werde die Möglichkeit nutzen unsere knapp 30 Mitglieder über die Thematik Fusion zu informieren. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wieviele der Einladung folgen werden und wie die Reaktionen bei den meist älteren Herren ausfallen werden.


----------



## isi 81 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So melde mich auch mal wieder. Habe jetzt meinen Verein(Sachsen) auf die ganze Problematik aufmerksam gemacht und die Seite von Wolkenkrieger(super Seite )mit Satzungsentwurf etc. verlinkt und darum gebeten schnellstmöglich eine Mitgliederversammlung ins Leben zu rufen, und das Thema (Fusion) auseinanderzunehmen und eine klare Stellungnahme nach Elbflorenz zu schicken. Wie fast in jedem Verein wusste man von nichts:c. 

Die ersten Reaktionen|bigeyes lassen mich erst einmal positiv aufatmen denn ich glaube man hat Verstanden das diese Satzung in der Form nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> O-Ton...
> solange ich das nicht vor mir habe, interessiert mich das nicht, die wollen doch was von uns....



Das Gleiche mußte ich in dieser Woche auch erfahren. Die KAV-ler können ja auch nichts dafür. Machen alles ehrenamtlich, müssen sich um die Familie kümmern und wurden in den letzten Monaten, wenn nicht Jahren, ständig mit Entwürfen zugemüllt, so das es keine Interesse gibt, sich mit dem nächsten Entwurf zu beschäftigen. Diese Strategie könnte glatt von mir sein.
Leider wird dieser ernste Entwurf nicht als solcher gekennzeichnet, so daß erstmal die Flügel hängen und das Interesse auf KAV-Ebene fast Null ist.
Gut finde ich die Reaktion auf sächsischer Seite. Da findet im Ansatz Aufklärung statt.

Petri


----------



## nasengnuf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin in die Runde,

soooo, jetzt habe ich mich etwas runtergefahren. Nach einem netten Gespräch mit meinem "Schwager in Spe" vor ca. 1h, welcher sich im "Land der Frühaufsteher" im DAV sehr arangiert (ohne Ironie) platzt mir hier beim schreiben fast nochmals der Arscx. Er hatte doch tatsächlich letzte Woche ne Mitgliederversammlung und lt. seiner Aussage wurde/ ist das Thema "Fusion" doch seit 6 Monaten vom Tisch !!!, es liegt ja auf Eis, wir sollen uns keine Sorgen machen, alles ist GUT !... , hat der Vorstand gesagt !!!

Meine alle hier aus dem Bord vorgebrachten Einwendungen zu diesem Thema tat er mit den Worten " ..ist ja noch nichts unterschrieben oder bekannt.., ne aktuelle vorliegende Satzung haben wir nicht..." ab. Da frage ich mich echt, was ist das für ne Info-Politik der Verbände ? Ich könnte :c
Ist aber auch nett vom Board hier zu erfahren, dass man als "Brandenburger DAV" Mitglied so verraten und verkauft wurde..., hatte bis dato keine Ahnung davon. Selbst mein Verein ist da wohl sehr "rückständig" was die Info-Politik angeht, TOPNEWS: "Beitragskasierung 2012" #d Super 

Allgemein: 
Da ich diesen Thread von Anfang an verfolge, muß ich sagen das meiner Meinung nach bis (auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) wohl ein "GESAMTDEUTSCHER VERBAND" gewünscht ist. Es muß aber als Gesamtpaket passen ! 

Die Tonalität läßt hier aber auf beiden Seiten mittlerweile zu wünschen übrig ! Egal ob PRO oder CONTRA Einwände kommen, der "Boardferkelfahnder" könnte sich hier richtig bedienen und austoben.

@ Ralle 24: ja, Du hast Recht mit Deinem Eindruck, es gibt hier im Board bestimmt auch einige "stille Mitleser" die sich nicht viel äußern und ev. auch im Hintergrund agieren / tätig werden. Ich zähle mich eigentlich zu den Boardies, die einfach Angeln wollen und gut ist...Hier und da mal ne Info aus dem Board abholen und das wars. Aber als altes "Ossi Kind" mit ca. 25 Jahren DAV Erfahrung, davon 8 Jahre AKTIVE Jugendarbeit in der ehemaligen DDR, werde selbst ich wach um aktiv zu werden. Denn das was man(n) hier abzieht/abziehen will geht gar nicht !!! 

Sofern ein Dank an ALLE !!! Nein, ich nenne jetzt keine Namen...

Grüße aus Potsdam
(dem Land der Verrä..)

Mario mit Wurzeln in Sachs.-Anh.
Altmark mein Baumkuchen:l


----------



## Tomasz (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*

Ich bin im Moment stark berufllich eingebunden und habe daher nur begrenzt Zeit aber für Gästebucheinträge (ca. 15 Stück im Land Brandenburg) in die mir bekannten bzw. auf der LAVB gelisteten Seiten der Vereine reicht es alle Male.
Z.B. hier: http://www.av-panketal.de/pageID_2993835.html
Der KAV Luckenwalde prüft noch, ob der Eintrag veröffentlicht wird. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Gästebücher werden übrigens tatsächlich gelesen, wie mir einige Reaktionen bereits gezeigt haben.
Mein Vereinsvorstand ist auch von mir informiert worden und wenn mir die Zeit bleibt, fahre ich als nächstes persönlich zum KAV. 
Als Berliner könnte ich natürlich auch beim DAV-Bund vorstellig werden, aber dazu bedarf es etwas an Vorbereitung bzw. Unterstützung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich hab heute mal sämtliche HP´s der VDSF Landesverbände durchgesehen und nach Informationen über die Fusion gesucht. 

Bei den meisten findet man nix und das wenige was hier und da steht ist veraltet.

Grund genug für mich, sämtliche Geschäftsstellen des VDSF anzuschreiben:

_Guten Tag,  _
_ich möchte gerne wissen, wann man auf Ihrer Homepage die neuesten  Informationen zum Stand der Fusion finden kann. Oder findet diese ohne Sie  statt, bzw. werden Sie nicht davon betroffen?_

_Weiter bitte ich Sie mir mitzuteilen, wie Sie Ihre Mitglieder informiert  haben. Wie Sie wissen, ist die Frist für die Rückantworten sehr kurz._


_Vielen Dank_

_MfG_


Eventuelle Antworten stell ich natürlich hier ein. Dürfte überschaubar werden.


----------



## Kobacki (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin.
Nach ca 3 Tagen puren Lesens bin ich auch zu der Überzeugung gekommen noch heute meine Ortsgruppenvorstand darüber zu informieren. Wenn das nicht hilft, werde ich mich an den direkten Vorstand usw wenden! 
Geht ja überhaupt nicht was "die da Oben" machen. |krach:

Nu erstmal gute Nacht

Fabian


----------



## locotus (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*

Mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung vom Wochenende.

Am Freitag hab ich wie schon geschrieben mit dem Vorsitzenden einer anderen Ortsgruppe gesprochen. Sein Kenntisstand war immer noch, dass alles auf Eis liegt. Am Samstag rief er mich zurück, er hatte sich beim Vereinsvorstand informiert, da liegen ebenfalls keine neuen Fakten vor. Also auch da ist "Still ruht der See" angesagt. Ich konnte ihn überzeugen, dass es eben nicht so ist und er sich jetzt informiert und seine Infos dann auch hoffentlich weitergibt.

Weiterhin hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht, einen Artikel für die HP unseres Dorfes www.walbeckimallertal.de zu schreiben. Nach Auskunft des Admin besuchen ca. 3000 - 4000 Leute die Seite im Monat. Ist zwar nicht so viel, aber ich hoffe, dass da dann vielleicht eben doch 1 bis 2 Angler dabei sind.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*

Einige hatten ja jetzt bereits die Verbände angeschrieben. Kam denn da schon mal was zurück?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Einige hatten ja jetzt bereits die Verbände angeschrieben. Kam denn da schon mal was zurück?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



naja...

ich habe vor einigen tagen den lv westfalen u. lippe angeschrieben.

am darauf folgenden tag kam auch eine antwort.
meine frage nach der mangelnden information auf der verbandsseite wurde ausgewichen.
man stehe jedoch der fusion positiv gegenüber. man würde dann endlich mit einer stimme sprechen
und noch diverse antworten auf anderweitige fragen von mir.

werde aber nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*



Luku schrieb:


> ...
> man stehe jedoch der fusion positiv gegenüber. man würde dann endlich mit einer stimme sprechen
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. 
Mit "einer Stimme" sprechen ist grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. Die Frage stellst sich nur mit welcher Stimme und was wird sie sagen. Sagt sie überhaupt was oder weicht sie auch aus.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Maßnahmen von Boardis zum Thema Fusion*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Mit "einer Stimme" sprechen ist grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. Die Frage stellst sich nur mit welcher Stimme und was wird sie sagen. Sagt sie überhaupt was oder weicht sie auch aus.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




dem werde ich nachgehen.  

wie gesagt, meine frage wurde auch nicht beantwortet...von daher habe ich noch klärungsbedarf.


----------

